# Skirt and top ideas



## Eoraptor (May 22, 2007)

Hi girls!  I found a local shopping buddy!  She's my coworker Tara.  We're gonna go summer clothes shopping Wednesday and I was hoping for some advice on skirts and tops.  I don't own any skirts yet, so I'm curious what length/style/etc. to get.  I know this is short notice, and I prolly won't get many replies till I get back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll be sure to post my new outfits tho, and my FOTD before I leave that morning.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

I'd go for a micro-mini skirt, and a tube top that shows your naval.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 24, 2007)

It might be too late but i am not sure what your body shape is like, but i love A-line skirts that drop just under the knee they really hide my thighs and make me look slimmer


----------



## delovely (May 30, 2007)

I think I'm too late, but for future thought... I think you'd look great in something light and airy, with a lot of shape, like a bubble skirt.


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks!  Since both Tara and Lyndsey want to go shopping often, these and any other ideas aren't too late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry I wasn't more specific when asking.  I know it's hard to suggest anything when I just ask without giving my build, personality, etc.  I'm 6'4" and 190 pounds, fairly thin, with no boobs (or C cup falsies), and a small butt, haha.  I'm still pretty nervous about wearing revealing things, and I love girly fashions, with sparkles or floral designs.  I'm also interested in trying more classy and/or sexy fashions.

As for Raerae's suggestions, I think miniskirts are cute, but I'd be WAY too shy to wear one at this point.  That goes double for micro-miniskirts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tubetops are sexy too, but i dunno about one that's a croptop too.  Maybe one or the other at this point.  But thanks for the suggestions!

Thanks ThiicknSeskii!  I ended up getting a skirt that was knee length. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm self-conscious about my thighs too.

And thanks Delovely too.  I've never considered a bubble skirt before.


----------

